# Eine Lösung für die welche sich eine Selbstständigkeit nicht vorstellen können.



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

*Bitte alles Löschen*

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## Fireman_Frank (28 Januar 2019)

Weil ich das alles schon mal hatte:
- Die meisten unserer poteniellen Kunden suchen aber doch einen Partner der auch eine bestimmte Größe (Anzahl Beschäftigte) hat und begeben sich nicht in die Abhängigkeit eines Einzelnen.
- Als Einzelkämpfer kommt man fast zwangsweise in Terminnöte. Eine IBN verschiebt sich, der nächste Termin kommt näher, und kein Kollege da der was abfedern kann. 
- Ebenso die Problematik mit Bereitschaft, Notdienst, Verfügbarkeit
- Sicherlich muß man auch das Thema Haftung berücksichtigen, Produktionsausfälle, Maschinenausfall... Bei vorgeschobener 'juristischer Person' kommt die dann halt ins Spiel.
- und dann kommt auch noch der ganze Papierkram, Dokumentation, CE, ...


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2019)

> Entweder ist man Einzelkämpfer und hat das gesamte Risiko oder in einer Gemeinschaft und geringeres Risiko


Also meiner Meinung nach birgt die Gemeinschaft in diesem Sinne nicht zwangsläufig ein geringeres Risiko



> Zwei Termin laufen zusammen und es gibt einen Konflikt? Es könnte ja eine andere Einzelkämpfer einspringen


Wenn bei einer meiner Abfüllanlagen im Wert von >1 mio € also eine Änderung im laufenden Betrieb gemacht werden soll und ich
keine Zeit habe, dann springt einer von euch ein ( der vermutlich noch nie an so einer Anlage dran war und die Besonderheiten nicht kennt )?

Also nichts gegen deine Idee aber ich halte dies für recht unrealistisch.


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2019)

Also mich überzeugt das irgendwie nicht. Muss es aber auch nicht. Ich bin Einzelkämpfer und ich werde es bleiben. Das mache ich seit fast 10 Jahren und ich habe kein Problem es weitere 10 zu machen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2019)

> In der Firma in der du bist (wenn du in einer Firma beschäftig bist)  gibt es doch auch jemand, der für dich einspringen kann. In der Firma in  der du bist, arbeiten die Menschen doch auch zusammen und es müssen  Lösungen gefunden werden.



Es gibt bei uns genau drei Mitarbeiter, welche an solchen Anlagen programmieren. Und jeder ist nicht unbedingt begeistert, wenn er an die Anlage des anderen
muss ( machen es natürlich trotzdem ), weil es immer viele kundenspezifische Eigenheiten gibt, welcher immer der am besten kennt, der halt im Normalfall vor Ort
ist.



> Warum soll das nicht in einer Gemeinschaftseinrichtung möglich sein?


Wir haben in Spitzenzeiten schon mit freien Programmierern zusammen gearbeitet und viel Lehrgeld bezahlt. Das
Ende vom Lied war, Anlage lief nie richtig ( weil sich der Dienstleister halt nicht mit solchen Anlagen auskannte und man
dass auch nicht in 8 Wochen lernt ). Das Programm war dann so verkorkst, dass wir selber es neu erstellen mussten.

Aber gut, es gibt ja auch einfachere Fälle aber ich halte jetzt nicht so viel von dieser Idee


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es gibt bei uns genau drei Mitarbeiter, welche an solchen Anlagen programmieren. Und jeder ist nicht unbedingt begeistert, wenn er an die Anlage des anderen
> muss ( machen es natürlich trotzdem ), weil es immer viele kundenspezifische Eigenheiten gibt, welcher immer der am besten kennt, der halt im Normalfall vor Ort
> ist.



Aber da hast du doch die Gemeinschaft von Menschen die zusammen arbeiten. Da geht es doch. Warum soll das nicht in einer "eigene" Organisation möglich sein?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2019)

Ganz einfach,

wenn ich dir jetzt ein Programm von einem Abfüller vom einem großem amerikanischen Limohersteller schicke und du sollst eine
Leistungsanpassung von 20.000 auf 22.000 Flaschen pro Stunde machen ( für mich kein so großer Akt ), machst du dass dann auch.

Soll ich dem Werksleiter sagen, sorry ich habe keine Zeit aber ich kenne da jemand nicht aus unserer Firma, der könnte das vielleicht auch machen.

Außerdem wird es immer Ärger geben.
Beispiel Versicherung.
Für viele würde 500.000 € als maximale Versicherungssumme reichen, ich brauche z.B. aber 10.000.000 €. Tragt ihr dann diese Mehrkosten für mich
gemeinschaftlich mit?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2019)

> Warum soll das nicht in einer "eigene" Organisation möglich sein?



Manche unserer eigenen Programmierer dürfen an viele Anlagen nicht ran, und das hat auch gute Gründe.


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Manche unserer eigenen Programmierer dürfen an viele Anlagen nicht ran, und das hat auch gute Gründe.



Das ist absolut verständlich.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2019)

@Tmbiz:
Was du da schreibst ist alles schön und gut - nur ist es im Grunde gar nichts anderes als die schon genannte "echte" Firma ... also wo ist der Vorteil ...?


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2019)

> Sieh es doch mal so, wo jemand beschäftig ist, ist doch egal.


Also mir ist das nicht egal.




> Ich sehe  es so, gibt es einen Menschen, der das Wissen hat und ist er bereit das  zu machen.


Es gibt bestimmt genug, die bereit wären das zu machen. Aber unsere Kunden bezahlen viel Geld dafür, dass jemand kommt der das was benötigt wird, schnell umsetzt
und keinerlei Stillstände entstehen. Stillstände kosten in meiner Branche richtig Geld. Und unsere Kunden ziehen es vor, dass ihr bevorzugter Programmierer
kommt, auch wenn dieser erst in zwei Wochen Zeit hat.

Ich sehe das so. Ich arbeite in meiner Nische mit Abfüll- und Palettieranlagen, traue mir hier alles zu und mache auch alles.
Aber wenn in Haralds Fischfabrik eine Änderung, z.B. neue Sorte, an einer Mehrkopfverpackungsmaschine gemacht werden müsste,
im laufenden Betrieb, würde ich auch die Finger davon lassen. Weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne.


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## LargoD (28 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Alleine Krankenversicherung usw sind doch viel günsiger wenn man auf den papier nicht Selbstständig ist.


Wie kommst Du da drauf?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2019)

LargoD schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du da drauf?



Wahrscheinlich weil der Arbeitgeber die Hälfte bezahlen muss  ....


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2019)

@Tmbiz

Was du hier beschreibst klingt ziemlich nach Genossenschaft.
Geschäftsmodelle in dieser Art können funktionieren ... müssen aber nicht 
Ab einer bestimmten Größe ist auch kein Unterschied mehr zu einer "normalen" Firma.

Bei der Wahl der Rechtsform eines Unternehmens gibt es unzählige Möglichkeiten.
Nicht umsonst gibt es Anwaltskanzleien, die sich auf sowas spezialisiert haben.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Chräshe (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo Tmbiz,

ob das eine Genossenschaft, oder andere Gemeinschaft ist, ist letztlich egal.
Siehe zusätzlich noch hier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibbuz
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolchos

Du hast immer mit Menschen zu tun, mit denen du dich bestmöglich abstimmen musst.
Vermutlich kommst du in einer entsprechenden Firma, die dir genug Freiheiten lässt, deinem Ziel am nächsten… 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## vollmi (29 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> drei Freunde von mir haben in der Schweiz eine Firma gegründet und sind angestellt in der Firma. Jeder mach sein Ding und alle legen für die gemeinsamen Kosten in einen Topf. Es macht doch ein Sinn, dass jeder eine eigene Firma hat.



Aber irgendeiner oder alle müssen trotzdem den uncoolen Teil machen, also Rechnungen stellen. den Projektablauf koordinieren etc.

Für mich hört sich das bei dir so an, als wären Firmen normalerweise dazu aus den Arbeiter aus zunehmen und den Geschäftsführer reich zu machen. Aber in einer gesunden Firma (auch wenn sie eine Hirarchie hat) bekommt der Geschäftsführer das Geld nicht weil er Geschäftsführer ist, sondern weil er das Geschäft führt. wenn der das schlecht macht, dann verliert er automatisch Mitarbeiter und kriegt weniger Lohn, sein Bestreben sollte also sein seinen Job gut zu machen. Genauso wie die Sekretärin, der Projektmanager, der Verkäufer etc.

Klar in Riesigen Firmen, kann es einen rechten Wasserkopf geben. Aber ich denke eine Firma wie Siemens oder Volkswagen, lässt sich kaum noch ohne Hirarchie bewältigen.


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Hallo Tmbiz,
> 
> ob das eine Genossenschaft, oder andere Gemeinschaft ist, ist letztlich egal.
> Siehe zusätzlich noch hier:
> ...





Ich selber bin schon auf einen anderen Weg aber möchte hier meine Idee zeigen. Diese könnte jemandem helfen, der auf der Suche ist.


----------



## Chräshe (29 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Die Firma macht keine Gewinn sondern nur die Verwaltung des ganzen. Verschiedene grosse Konzerne leben diese Modelle.



Und ich dachte immer, das wäre nur zur „Steuervermeidung“!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Januar 2019)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, das wäre nur zur „Steuervermeidung“!



Steueroptimierung hört sich besser an.


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Steueroptimierung hört sich besser an.



Ich möchte es lieber als legale Steueroptimierung verstaden haben.


----------



## Markus (29 Januar 2019)

Du hast keinen blassen Schimmer von was du da redest - träum weiter...
...oder noch besser: mach es und lerne


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Markus (29 Januar 2019)

Ich bin einer von diesen unnützen Unternehmern.
Beute meine Jungs aus und sitz den Ganzen Tag nur rum und spiele an meinen Eiern rum.
Die Verwalten sich alle selbst, es gibt keinerlei organisatorische Aufgaben, die Kunden rufen einfach hin und wieder an und überweisen einen Batzen Geld.
Da steck ich dann sofort alles in meine Tasche. Unsere Büros und Werkstätten sind ein Geschenk der Caritas, Nebenkosten haben wir natürlich keine.
Ach ja und weil ich sowieso schon nix zu tu habe, habe ich noch ein paar Mitarbeiter in der Verwaltung - das glauben zumindest die Programmierer.
In Wirklichkeit achte hier darauf möglichst nur 22 jährige dick betittete nymphomane Blondinen einzustellen - damit kann ich mir dann die Zeit im Büro vertreiben.
Richtige Arbeit haben die alle nicht - machen die Programmierer alles selbst bzw. geht von alleine...

Unsere Lieferanten beliefern uns in der Regel kostenlos, was aber noch viel cooler ist: sie lesen unsere Gedanekn und liefern automatisch immer das richtige - und das auch noch pünktlich!
Wenn wir mal jemanden bezahlen müssen ist das ein Problem, unsere Kunden zahlen zwar alle 200% Vorkasse, aber da ich mir das Geld dann sofort in die Tasche stecke und einen Lambo bestelle können wir den Service leider nicht bieten.

Reserven brauchen wir nicht, läuft immer alles super.
Wie die Banken uns raten interessiert uns sowieso nicht...


Jeder von den Mitarbeitern kann auch EXAKT gleich viel und arbeitet auch EXAKT gleich viel, haben alle keine Familie, sind 25, ungebunden, 24/7/365 voll verfügbar, nie krank, kennen 30 SPS Systeme, 150 Kundenstandarts, 17 Fremdsprachen und haben 50 Jahre Berufserfahrung. Jeder kann jeden ersetzen - egal welche Haarfarbe er hat, so einfach ist das. Wenn hier irgendeiner sich anmast individuell zu werden, dann schmeißen wir den natürlich sofort raus - kann ja nicht angehen dass der dann nicht mehr in unser System passt! Dann müssten andere auch anders werden damit sich das wieder ausgleicht, und darum müsste sich dann am Ende womöglich noch jemand kümmern? AUF KEINEN FALL!


Wie man dass, was auch immer du da machen willst, macht? Keine Ahnung - finde es heraus...
Wenn man sich aufgrund von deinem Geschreibsel Rückschlüsse auf deine Naivität erlaubt, dann hast du diese Lektion bitter nötig.


Wie man sowas macht?
Jeder anders? Und wenn ich von mir ausgehe: Heute anders als vor 5 Jahren, in 5 Jahren anders als Heute.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Januar 2019)

> In dem Fall sollten *wir *erst mal klären was ich mir vorstelle.


Na wir nicht, vielleicht solltest du noch einmal etwas genauer schreiben, wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Januar 2019)

> Ich finde, dass ich das gemacht habe. Eine Vereinigung zu gründen in der Menschen mit gleichen Zielen sich unterstützen.



Ok, jetzt habe ich es verstanden.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Markus (29 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass ich das gemacht habe. Eine Vereinigung zu gründen in der Menschen mit gleichen Zielen sich unterstützen.



Das funktioniert noch nichtmal im Sportverein.
Da sind es immer die selben die an der Haupversammlung eine hroße Fresse haben. Da sind es immer die selben die was "vergessen". Da sind es immer die selben (wenigen) die da sind wenn es was zu tun gibt...

Und du willst mit so einem (ähnlichen) Konzept in die freie Wirtschaft? Tu es!


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Markus (29 Januar 2019)

Ja, vielleicht kann sowas mit ein paar Menschen die eine entsprechend "gemeinschaftliche" wohlwollende Einstellung haben - und sich da vertrauen können - funktionieren.
Denn Sinn dahinter habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden.

Wie "gemeinschaftlich", sozial und selbstlos bereits du, als erstes Gründungsmitglied bist, das erkennet man recht schnell an einem mehrfach erwähnten Primärziel: "Steuerersparnis"
Fängt super an! Tu es!


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Markus (29 Januar 2019)

ADAC?
Aja stimmt, das war doch dieser carikative von den vielen Ehrenämtern getragene Automobilclub?

Du bist echt unterhaltsam!


----------



## Markus (29 Januar 2019)

Ich möchte dir abschliessend noch eine Sache auf den Weg geben:
Es gibt Leute die MACHEN - die werden dann z.B. Unternehmer.
Dann gibt es noch Leute die viel dummes Geschwätz von sich geben und das dumme Geschwätz anderer diskutieren und debatieren - und es dabei belassen.
...für letzteres gibt es übrigens auch tolle Studiengänge mit super Berufsaussichten!

Tu es!

Ich bin raus.


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## Tmbiz (29 Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Januar 2019)

> Du und andere Unternehmer teilen sich einen Steuerberater nur, dass ihre denn Gewinn für den noch mit zahlt.



Also wir zahlen unseren Steuerberater komplett alleine. Wenn wir uns mit 9 anderen Firmen zusammen tun, bezahlen wir nur noch 10%?
Klingt phantastisch.



> Warum keine Firma in eine Steuerparadies anmelden und National nur als Nebenstelle agieren?


Auch eine super Idee. Am besten machen das gleich alle Firmen in Deutschland. Dann gehts uns allen bestimmt besser.

Im out

PS:


> Wer diesen Trend nicht erkennt und bereit ist, nach Lösungen zu suchen, der wird untergehen und die Rechnung zahlen müssen.


Schön das du den Trend erkannt hast und entsprechend reagierst. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Faceman (29 Januar 2019)

> Sondern die machen sich auch noch die Taschen  voll.


Aha, schöne Verarschung. Man zahlt also Beiträge an einen Verein, der keine Steuern zahlt und die machen sich die Taschen voll.
Schönes Vorbild. 

Ich sage: Nein Danke. Mit so jemand möchte ich nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> ...
> Als Beispiel, ich habe mit Freunden zusammen eine Organisation gegründet, in der wir zentral unsere Post, Autos und Wohnung verwalten. Wie haben diese Organisation in einer Region angemeldet, in der man wenig Steuern zahlt. Das hat sich sofort ausgezahlt und Synergie ist auch sofort da. Es ist Vertraglich alles geregelt und jeder kennt das Risiko. Kein Problem.



Zuerst schimpfst Du über Chefs, die ihr MAs ausbeuten, und machst einen auf "sozial" und "alle sind gleich" – und dann sind doch nicht alle gleich, es gibt die Blöden, die hier Steuern zahlen und die Gesellschaft finanzieren – und die Schlauen, die sich ihr Steuersparmodell zurecht tricksen (Risiko hast du geschrieben). 

An Deinem "Geschäftsmodell" besteht hier anscheinend kein Interesse.

Manches "Steuersparmodell" wandelt sich auch ins Gegenteil:
https://www.gruenderszene.de/business/startup-limited-brexit-ausweg?interstitial_click


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Nächsten Beispiel, Maschinen Ring. Dieses ist eine Organisation in der Landwirt Maschinen teilen. Klar macht da nicht jeder Landwirt mit und natürlich gibt es da Streit. Aber trotzdem geht es und die, welche die Vorteil erkennen, machen mit.



Das hat mit Deiner Kommune-Idee nichts zu tun. Jeder Landwirt zahlt einsprechend seinen bewirtschafteten Flächen anteilig und hat ein entsprechendes Nutzungsrecht.


----------



## Faceman (29 Januar 2019)

Nach dem Spruch


> Sondern die machen sich auch noch die Taschen  voll.


habe ich so den Eindruck, man möchte etwas gründen wo viele arbeiten und der TE sich die Taschen füllt.

Gründe mal lieber so eine Kommune, da gibts bestimmt mehr Interessenten:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommune_I#Die_zweite_Phase:_Sex,_Drogen_und_Uschi_Obermaier


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Januar 2019)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, gibt es das System doch schon.
Ärzte haben Praxisgemeinschaften.
Finanzberater teilen sich Büro, Einrichtung, Assistentin (natürlich nicht so, wie Ihr jetzt wieder denkt  )
Jeder arbeitet selbstständig, nutzt aber die Vorteile.
Ob dies so auch in der Automatisierung klappt?
Vielleicht machen es welche, und berichten.


----------



## vollmi (30 Januar 2019)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Manches "Steuersparmodell" wandelt sich auch ins Gegenteil:
> https://www.gruenderszene.de/business/startup-limited-brexit-ausweg?interstitial_click



Das ist auch so wie sich in der Buchhandlung beraten zu lassen und da den Gratiskaffee zu trinken, die Bücher aber bei Amazon zu bestellen.

Das solche Steuersparmodelle überhaupt funktionieren finde ich stossend. Ich habe nix dagegen wenn sich die Steuerzonen am Wettbewerb beteiligen, aber bitte dann in Verbindung mit den Verpflichtungen. Also da wo die Steuern gezahlt werden sollen diese auch gebraucht werden.


----------



## Tmbiz (30 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Faceman (30 Januar 2019)

> wer auf Grund von Kognitiver Dissonanz nicht versehen will oder kann was  ich meine, der hat es noch an einer anderen Baustelle zu arbeiten.


Oh man, alles klar. Man merkt, du bist die richtige Person zur Gründung einer Gemeinschaft.



> Ich bitte hier darum, die gesamte Thematik aus dem Forum zu löschen und es nicht weiter zu veröffentlichen.


Wäre in deinem Interesse vermutlich das Vernünftigste, auch wenn es nicht passieren wird.


----------



## Tmbiz (30 Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## vollmi (30 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Ich denke sogan das es für alle das beste ist.



Wieso? Das Thema ist durchaus interessant. Und genau dafür sind Foren da.


----------



## Tmbiz (30 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Krumnix (30 Januar 2019)

Die Vergleiche hinken aber hier ganz schön.
Gemeinschaftspraxen von Ärzten oder Rechtsanwaltskanzleien mit X Partner agieren feste an einem Ort. Ihr handeln und ihre Befugnisse sind immer gleich. Es kommen nur selten Neuigkeiten oder Anpassungen vor.

In unserer Welt sieht das ganz anders aus. Im Schnitt wären 50% der Arbeit nicht Ortsgebunden. Die Anforderungen ändern sich fast schon jährlich. Viele Punkte sind Auftragsabhängig, z.B. die Versicherungssumme, welche bei jedem Projekt anders sein wird. All das auf das mögliche Maximum zu definieren, damit alle in der Gemeinschaft, egal, was sie grad machen, maximal geschützt und maximal unterstützt werden, erzeugt einen riesigen Kostenberg, wird ineffizient und mit Sicherheit nicht mehr verwaltbar. Noch schlimmer, wenn man es individuell machen will, sprich immer nur das nimmt, was man benötigt. Dann hast du nachher für einen Programmierer/Selbstständigen 2 Verwaltungsangestellte in der Gemeinschaft.

Und schon sind wir wieder da, wo wir nicht hinwollten.


----------



## vollmi (30 Januar 2019)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Die Vergleiche hinken aber hier ganz schön.



Ich könnte mir aber die Adaptation des Maschinenrings vorstellen.

Wer braucht schon ständig ein PROFIBUS-Tester BC-700 oder einen MMC Prommer, ein FieldPG?
Da könnte ich mir Lokal schon einen Toolring vorstellen.


----------



## Tmbiz (30 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Tmbiz (30 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## Krumnix (30 Januar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir aber die Adaptation des Maschinenrings vorstellen.
> 
> Wer braucht schon ständig ein PROFIBUS-Tester BC-700 oder einen MMC Prommer, ein FieldPG?
> Da könnte ich mir Lokal schon einen Toolring vorstellen.



Hmmm. Wer lagert das Gerät, wer kauft es, wer ersetzt es, wer stellt die Kosten, wer kümmert sich um den Verleih, wer um Garantie, wer sich darum, dass das Gerät wieder mit allen Teilen zurückkommt.... etc. 

Der Mensch ist nicht dazu gemacht, zu teilen. Wenn er von seiner Komfortzone rausgerissen wird (z.B. er muss das Gerät bezahlen, da er es kaputt gemacht hat, obwohl es vorher schon auf zig Baustellen war), rennst du schnell allen hinterher. Irgendeiner ist dann wieder der "Dumme" oder der, der frustriert ist. Und schon bis du wieder da, wo wir nicht hinwollten 

Wie gesagt, wenn alles an einem Ort ist, dann ok. Sprich, dass sich alle aus dieser Gemeinschaft z.B. jeden Tag an einem Ort treffen und dann jeder seine Arbeit macht.
Ach ne, geht ja nicht, wenn ich 10.000km entfernt in China sitze. Ich hab mir aber ein PG ausgeliehen, muss aber leider 4 Wochen länger bleiben. Der Kollege in der Gemeinschaft nach mir braucht es aber. Was nun? Selbst kaufen, Gemeinschaft verlassen, da kein nutzen?!?!


----------



## Tmbiz (30 Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen[/FONT]


----------



## PN/DP (30 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Kleine Firmen in D werden systematisch unterdrückt.


Hast Du mal ein Beispiel für diese Behauptung? (aber bitte nicht die EU-Förderpolitik der Landwirtschaft, die große Betriebe mehr fördert als kleine)

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Januar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hast Du mal ein Beispiel für diese Behauptung? (aber bitte nicht die EU-Förderpolitik der Landwirtschaft, die große Betriebe mehr fördert als kleine)
> 
> Harald



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Tmbiz (30 Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr über das Ganze Thema zu sprechen. Ich bitte den Admin alles zu löschen


----------



## Tmbiz (30 Januar 2019)

Ich empfinde es als einen Fehler, dieses Thema überhaupt eröffnet zu haben. Streit und falsch versanden werden gibt es in der Welt schon genug. 

  Ich möchte hiermit höfflich um Verzeihung bitten, wenn sich jemand von mir falsch behandelt fühlt.


----------



## m_w (30 Januar 2019)

Ich finde es keinen guten Stil, in einem Forum eine Diskussion zu beginnen, und nachträglich Beiträge zu löschen wenn das Thema nicht in die richtige Richtung läuft. 

Das läuft dann immer auf Threads raus wo man den OT in jedem Antwort-Thread als Zitat lesen kann. Das macht das ganze unübersichtlich.


----------



## Tmbiz (30 Januar 2019)

Das kann ich verstehen. Allerdings habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf Missverständnisse. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich meine Idee in dieser Form erklären kann oder so vermitteln, dass sie korrekt verstanden werden kann.

Daher Lösche ich alles was ich geschrieben habe und das Thema ist erledigt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Januar 2019)

Also weil die anderen nicht Deiner Meinung sind und Gegenargumente bringen kneifst Du jetzt? Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß im Berufsleben, mit der Einstellung wirst Du nicht weit kommen. Es kommt immer vor, dass Leute anderer Meinung sind und diese auch mitteilen. Da Du alles gelöscht hast kann ich den Diskussionsverlauf nicht mehr sinnvoll nachverfolgen, aber ist Dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass die Anderen Recht haben könnten? Ich habe hier auch schon Dinge vorgebracht von denen ich absolut überzeugt war, dass sie stimmen und war innerlich wirklich angesäuert als welche das Gegenteil behauptet haben, aber anstatt beleidigt zu sein habe ich mich mit den Argumenten der Anderen auseinandergesetzt und musste feststellen, dass ich auch mal falsch lag.


----------



## Tmbiz (30 Januar 2019)

Es geht hier nach meinem Verständnis nicht um richtig und falsch. Es geht um eine Konzept, welches anscheinend nicht so erfasst wird, wie ich es meine. Ich muss das hier auch nicht vorstellen oder erörtern. Mir ist es wichtiger keine Kontroverse zu haben oder das irgendjemand sich auf die Füsse getreten fühlt.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Es geht hier nach meinem Verständnis nicht um richtig und falsch. Es geht um eine Konzept, welches anscheinend nicht so erfasst wird, wie ich es meine. Ich muss das hier auch nicht vorstellen oder erörtern. Mir ist es wichtiger keine Kontroverse zu haben oder das irgendjemand sich auf die Füsse getreten fühlt.



Nimm das nicht so ernst.
War doch lustig.
Du bringst ein Thema auf, bei dem man geteilter Meinung sein kann, und jeder hat seinen Spass seine Meinung kuntzutun.
Die Anonymität im Internet bringt es mitsich, dass man mehr Schienbeintreten kann, als man es im wirklichen Leben machen würde.

Ich fand den Gedanken interessant.
Wie ich auch geschrieben habe, bei anderen Berufsgruppen funktioniert das.
Ich bin fest in einer Firma angestellt, so dass Deine Idee für mich nicht in Frage kommt.
Aber ich habe mich mal mit einem Freelancer unterhalten, der so ein System, nur lockerer, mit Gleichgesinnten hatte.


----------



## Tmbiz (31 Januar 2019)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Nimm das nicht so ernst.
> War doch lustig.
> Du bringst ein Thema auf, bei dem man geteilter Meinung sein kann, und jeder hat seinen Spass seine Meinung kuntzutun.
> Die Anonymität im Internet bringt es mitsich, dass man mehr Schienbeintreten kann, als man es im wirklichen Leben machen würde.
> ...



 Ja das kann man so sehen. Schöne Gruss.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Januar 2019)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mich mal mit einem Freelancer unterhalten, der so ein System, nur lockerer, mit Gleichgesinnten hatte.



Bürogemeinschaften, oder wie man das auch immer nennen will, findet man häufiger.
Auch im technischen Umfeld.

Ich finde die Diskussion hier auch amüsant.
Breites Feld ... Von "Steueroptimeriung" bis hin zur klassenlosen Gesellschaft


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Januar 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bürogemeinschaften, oder wie man das auch immer nennen will, findet man häufiger.
> Auch im technischen Umfeld.



Das heißt jetzt CoWorkingSpace


----------



## Tmbiz (31 Januar 2019)

Ich habe gestern mal mit eine Steuerberater aus der Schweiz gesprochen. Der hat mir erzählt, dass in der Gastronomie das schon lange so gemacht wird. Die teilen sich sogar Mitarbeitern. Das bedeutet, der Mitarbeiter ust in der Dachorganisation angestellt und die Mitglieder nutzen der Service der Organisation und sind somit sehr flexiebel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2019)

Ich dachte es geht darum, dass man flexibel aushelfen *kann.* Sollen die potentiellen Programmierer jetzt "geteilt" werden.
Also Programmierersharing. 

Das kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man da sehr flexibel ist. Hier kennt man so eine "Dachorganisation" auch unter dem Namen Zeitarbeitsfirma


----------



## Tmbiz (31 Januar 2019)

Hast du ein Problem mit Zeitarbeitsfirmen? Stört dich das?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2019)

> Die teilen sich sogar Mitarbeitern.


Geht es nun um eine Gemeinschaft zum gegenseitigen aushelfen und verleihen von Gerätschaften oder
geht es darum eine "Dachorganisation" zu gründen und Arbeiter zu verleihen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2019)

> Hast du ein Problem mit Zeitarbeitsfirmen? Stört dich das?


Ich frage mich halt, wo der Unterschied sein soll.

Aber wenn du so fragst, wir haben schon mehrfach mit Zeitarbeitsfirmen zusammen gearbeitet
und eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Hier ( Bayern / Baden Wü ) herrscht halt Vollbeschäftigung und wer dann
bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma arbeitet.....


----------



## Tmbiz (31 Januar 2019)

Ich möchte aber nicht darauf eingehen.


----------



## Tmbiz (31 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt, wo der Unterschied sein soll.
> 
> Aber wenn du so fragst, wir haben schon mehrfach mit Zeitarbeitsfirmen zusammen gearbeitet
> und eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Hier ( Bayern / Baden Wü ) herrscht halt Vollbeschäftigung und wer dann
> bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma arbeitet.....



Gibt es denn auf der Welt nur Bayern und BaWü? Wie hoch siehst du die Möglichkeit, dass es auch der Welt Menschen gibt, die anders Denken und Handeln als du?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2019)

Das bedeutet also, bist von einem steuersparenden Verein, wo ehrenamtlich einer dem anderen im Verein aushilft weg
und bewegst dich in Richtung Zeitarbeit.

Dazu passt ja auch dein Kommentar ( den du jetzt ja gelöscht hast ):


> Sondern die machen sich auch noch die Taschen  voll.


----------



## Tmbiz (31 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das bedeutet also, bist von einem steuersparenden Verein, wo ehrenamtlich einer dem anderen im Verein aushilft weg
> und bewegst dich in Richtung Zeitarbeit.
> 
> Dazu passt ja auch dein Kommentar ( den du jetzt ja gelöscht hast ):



Wenn du dann Glücklich bist, dann ist es zu deinem Wohlbefinden genau so.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2019)

> Wenn du dann Glücklich bist, dann ist es zu deinem Wohlbefinden genau so.



Na mit dir kann man ja nichts diskutieren. Du ignorierst und löscht ja immer alles statt Gegenargumente zu bringen.
Aber ich sehe schon. Du wärst sicherlich die Topbesetzung für die Dachorganisation. Da ist zumindest kein Streit
zu befürchten weil Diskussionen gibt es ja nicht und alles was unangenehm scheint, wird einfach gelöscht.


----------



## Tmbiz (31 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na mit dir kann man ja nichts diskutieren. Du ignorierst und löscht ja immer alles statt Gegenargumente zu bringen.
> Aber ich sehe schon. Du wärst sicherlich die Topbesetzung für die Dachorganisation. Da ist zumindest kein Streit
> zu befürchten weil Diskussionen gibt es ja nicht und alles was unangenehm scheint, wird einfach gelöscht.



Ich muss dich von nichts überzeugen, denn nach meinem Verständnis, sollen genau das Argumente machen.
Ich bin der ich bin und du bist der du bist. Ich mache was ich für richtig halte und du das was du für richtig erachtest.

Ich mein, dass Argumente deine Sicht nicht verändern können und ich muss deine Sicht auch nicht verändern.

Ich habe auch nicht das Gefühl, dass du wirklich an einem Konzept arbeigen möchtes, sondern nur eine Eskalation erzeugen möchtest.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2019)

> Ich muss dich von nichts überzeugen, denn nach meinem Verständnis, sollen genau das Argumente machen.


Die du ja leider nicht lieferst.



> Ich bin der ich bin und du bist der du bist. Ich mache was ich für richtig halte und du das was du für richtig erachtest.


Klingt sehr philophisch. Danke



> Ich mein, dass Argumente deine Sicht nicht verändern können und ich muss deine Sicht auch nicht verändern.


Ja, musst du nicht. Ein Forum ist nicht dafür gedacht, Argumente zu liefern oder Ansichten zu verändern. Ich entschuldige micht für meine
Erwartungshaltung. In Zukunft werde ich diese runterschrauben.


----------



## Tmbiz (31 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, musst du nicht. Ein Forum ist nicht dafür gedacht, Argumente zu liefern oder Ansichten zu verändern. Ich entschuldige micht für meine
> Erwartungshaltung. In Zukunft werde ich diese runterschrauben.



Sei froh, dass du nun enttäusch bist, denn nur ist deine Seblsttäuschnung vorrüber.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2019)

Ich bin überglücklich, dass die Selbsttäuschung vorrüber ist und wünsche dir aber weiterhin viel Erfolg mit deinen Ideen.

Alles Gute


----------



## Tmbiz (31 Januar 2019)

Danke, ich wünsch dir auch alles gute. Und das meine ich wirklich so. Keiner sollte hier mit einen groll im Bauch leben müssen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Januar 2019)

> Und das meine ich wirklich so.


Ich auch...


----------



## Blockmove (31 Januar 2019)

Echt amüsant 
Ist das nun die Fortsetzung vom Dschungelcamp?
(Ja ich gestehe, dass ich 1½ Folgen angeschaut habe  )

Eine frühere Bekannte von mir war eine Zeitlang in einer Sekte.
Die Argumente und vorallem die Art und Weise wie du Tmbiz hier diskuttierst erinnert mich ganz stark an sie.


----------



## Krumnix (1 Februar 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine frühere Bekannte von mir war eine Zeitlang in einer Sekte.



*ggggg 
Die Automatisierungssekte...
Wir glauben an die PLC und an das perfekte Programm mit allen Funktionen, das sich selbst erweitert und warten kann.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Februar 2019)

Krumnix schrieb:


> *ggggg
> Die Automatisierungssekte...
> Wir glauben an die PLC und an das perfekte Programm mit allen Funktionen, das sich selbst erweitert und warten kann.



Und an fehlerfreies TIA


----------



## Krumnix (4 Februar 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und an fehlerfreies TIA



Nee, wie bei fast jeder Religion brauchen wir ja auch den Teufel, das wäre TIA :sb11:


----------

